# Completion of Decorative Coating



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

We painted the complete interior. I hooked up with a great muralist/faux finisher. I am now adding this to my services. This is the 1st job we work together on and it worked out great. :thumbup: Here is some decorative finishes that's completed, I will post more as others are finished. This client had all the wood boarders added around all the main area living room with these added scenery.


----------



## LCI (Jan 2, 2009)

very nice work. :thumbup:
I, myself am trying to think of ways to hook up with house painters.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

LCI said:


> very nice work. :thumbup:
> I, myself am trying to think of ways to hook up with house painters.


Thanks!
I think this is going to take my repaints too a whole different level. I'm tired of the middle income bidding war. Having to bid a 20 homes to only get one. I am refusing to fight back and refocusing my market. Having this artist was the reason this client signed. it made the client melt when he saw her portfolio and couldn't sign quick enough.

It would only benefit to work with someone like you, giving the painter a better advantage at high end work.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Looks nice Gabe. I'd send a Cuban................if I had one. :thumbsup:


What made you take this tack? Did you approach the artist or visa versa?


----------



## Ranger72 (Jul 3, 2010)

I like. Nice job guys.


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice one!

This is something we have only just added to our services, I'm hopeing big things will come of it. Although I signed up a few muralists covering a range of styles

http://colour-republic.com/colour_republic_decoration_murals.html


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks good! Gabe, how did this come about? Are you marketing it? I tried to get something going a while ago and did not get much interest. Curious to hear what you did!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Remember the Bank job I did last year. A pic of the bank is on my front page and the wood ceiling is on my contact page. www.ewingpainting.net 

They had hired http://www.saraparkerstudio.com/4.htm to do a mural of a lavender field inside the bank. That's where I meet her. We've been referring each other ever since, after this job we are planning to do some major marketing together. Targeting high end homes 1mil and above. We want to be a package deal, I paint the base coats, she makes the art. We have another project coming too. This house we are painting is a well known designer from NY. After the completion he will be have a party with his friends a family. We are invited, I hope it will be fruitful. This has been one of my greatest HO client. I'm painting the exterior now, next is his garage and garage floor.


----------

